# ‘Arms Race’ Exists Between Snakes and Humans



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2011)

My wife is a Filipina so this might explain her phobia about snakes. However, it doesn't explain her phobia of dogs, cats, rats, small hairy caterpillars and small rocks

‘Arms Race’ Exists Between Snakes and Humans | Wired Science | Wired.com


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 14, 2011)

Small rocks?? :? Are we talking 'bling' rocks or just your everyday rocks?


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Small rocks?? :? Are we talking 'bling' rocks or just your everyday rocks?


All rocks including shiny, granite, sandstone and especially coprolites . Its a multifaceted phobia.


----------



## Jen (Dec 14, 2011)

Didn't read the article, but 'arms' race? Um, we win, we have arms.... (and legs...)


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> All rocks including shiny, granite, sandstone and especially coprolites . Its a multifaceted phobia.




Mmmmmmm, well, ummmmmm.......i guess, when i was little i did have some pretty scary pet rocks........i was an unhappy child, i coloured most of them black & gave them red evil eyes! :lol:


----------



## Enlil (Dec 17, 2011)

We all have phobias, some just do not know it. I wouldn't like to play with fissilised dung either.


----------

